

Amazon "Add to cart" button redesigned - usaphp
http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Fatigue-Compression-Socks-Small-Medium/dp/B006T0C6F2

======
jmotion
I'd love to see there conversion statistics from changes like this.

------
rajivtiru
This isn't implement on all pages yet.

I believe they are A/B testing and would love to see it if someone shares the
results later.

------
vxNsr
It's not yet in the entire site, from my basic testing it appears to be only
in the clothing section. Verification?

------
j0k3r
This is incredible.

~~~
shoopy
Sarcasm? Am I missing something?

------
robertpateii
I like it.

